# Attached images are not displaying



## Joe Blow (30 April 2005)

Just letting you know that I am aware of the problem and as as soon as I can get my host on ICQ the problem will be rectified immediately.

I suspect it has something to do with a recent server move.

Will let you know when it is fixed.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 April 2005)

At the moment it is also impossible to attach images to posts, so if you plan on posting a chart please give it a day or two until I have this ironed out!

Thanks!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2005)

Things are still not working so please don't try and attach any images to your posts today. Things should be working properly again tomorrow!

 :swear:


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2005)

I have just been informed by my host that things should be working fine in about three or four hours.

Lets hope so!


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2005)

Joe

Still no good.

What happened to my Financial Ruin thread?


----------



## Joe Blow (2 May 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Joe
> 
> Still no good.
> 
> What happened to my Financial Ruin thread?




Hi Tech,

Yes, it seems they haven't gotten things sorted out yet. Very frustrating.

I remember your financial ruin thread and to be honest I'm not 100% sure what happened to it. I remember there being two of the one thread and having to delete one of them. I definitely didn't delete both of them. So what actually happened to it is a bit of a mystery. I've never lost a thread before!

Anyway, feel free to start the thread again. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## GreatPig (2 May 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> What happened to my Financial Ruin thread?



I think it went bankrupt... :

GP


----------



## Joe Blow (2 May 2005)

Everything seems to be working now. Please let me know if you come across any problems.

If you still can't see the attachments, try holding down shift while you hit refresh.

That should fix it.


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Joe
> 
> Still no good.
> 
> What happened to my Financial Ruin thread?




Actually it just went away like all good debts should!!


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2005)

Still no good.

And the tipping comp doesnt come up either when you try to open it.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 October 2016)

I have received a report that there are issues attaching files to posts when using the latest release of Firefox. Apparently the "Select Files" button is unable to be clicked. 

I'm not sure why this is happening but I am currently trying to figure out how to fix it. In the meantime, please use the "Basic Uploader" link just to the right of the "Select Files" button. Alternatively, you can use another browser. I have confirmed that it is working fine in Chrome.


----------



## pixel (24 October 2016)

no problem here, and I'm on Firefox 49.0.2
The only gotcha I've found in relation to uploads: The "Select File" options starts inside a strange place and has problems navigating. I use now the Basic Uploader instead, and everything works fine.


----------



## Boggo (24 October 2016)

pixel said:


> no problem here, and I'm on Firefox 49.0.2
> The only gotcha I've found in relation to uploads: The "Select File" options starts inside a strange place and has problems navigating. I use now the Basic Uploader instead, and everything works fine.




Same issue here and the Basic Uploader works ok.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 October 2016)

Just confirming that this is an issue created by the release of Firefox 49.0.2.




For those who are familiar with the about:config function in Firefox, you can toggle dom.ipc.plugins.asyncdrawing.enabled to fix this problem immediately.

Otherwise I am expecting a fix with the next release of Firefox, which hopefully shouldn't be too far away.


----------

